
Create new username account - Globolyou
I&#x27;m currently registered as &#x27;&#x27;Globolyou&#x27;&#x27; but I would like to change this into &#x27;&#x27;GlobalYou&#x27;&#x27;<p>thanks :)
======
ColinWright
From
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)
:

    
    
        Please don't post on HN to ask or
        tell us something. Instead, please
        send it to hn@ycombinator.com.
    

I'm not official, but my belief is that you can't change an account name, the
best you can do is create a new one and start afresh.

